# Any opinions on this dog?



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

My 5 year old male from WL.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice dog. Is he "V" rated (have you shown him?)? He has nice balance, no extremes.


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you. I have absolutely not a clue about show and SL, for me is a gsd a dog for work, and the quality of the dog lies there. But anyway, I wanted him approved for breeding, so I went to a show and körung. (I don’t know the english word) 
My dog ​​is from working lines and he is in the upper limit of size, but since he has very good working qualities and results, he was approved for breeding, with a «good» because of his size.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very handsome dog!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Overall, from a novice, I really like him - balanced and solid structure. Size did stand out to me... looks a tad heavy and high withers which could be causing him to push the limits a bit.

Anyway, very handsome!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your Körung does not require a conformation rating too? That was what I was asking. Not if he is show lines, but if he was shown for a rating. In the German system even our working lines get shown one time before they can go through the Kör.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I am not an expert on conformation, but I think he is stunning.


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

lhczth said:


> Your Körung does not require a conformation rating too? That was what I was asking. Not if he is show lines, but if he was shown for a rating. In the German system even our working lines get shown one time before they can go through the Kör.


Our körung require a confirmation rating first, with at least a «good» 
He's been shown once for a rating, with «good» mostly because of his size, and then shown at a körung.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent type and structure notwithstanding his size. Very balanced, gives appearance of power and versatility! Congrats!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Cliffson, how do you know his size? When I googled his name in search of a pedigree, all I got was a rottweiler with the same name!


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Cliffson, how do you know his size? When I googled his name in search of a pedigree, all I got was a rottweiler with the same name!


I guess you googled my other dog, Wasappo's Cazan. This is Ivo av Martes Foina


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, you're right!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sunsilver said:


> Cliffson, how do you know his size? When I googled his name in search of a pedigree, all I got was a rottweiler with the same name!


Because he is listed as upper limit of size in his Korung per the OP.


----------



## JulieF (Aug 22, 2021)

cliffson1 said:


> Excellent type and structure notwithstanding his size. Very balanced, gives appearance of power and versatility! Congrats!


I am trying to get in touch with Cliff re puppy inquiry. Please can someone help me get in touch with him? Thanks!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@cliffson1 



JulieF said:


> I am trying to get in touch with Cliff re puppy inquiry. Please can someone help me get in touch with him? Thanks!


----------

